# RPCNA Rejects NPP and FV



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2008)

RPCNA Rejects NPP and FV « Heidelblog


----------



## Poimen (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it just me or do we hardly (thankfully) hear about this movement anymore?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 25, 2008)

I hear about it everyday on GreenBaggins.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is certainly good news.


----------



## Casey (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad to hear.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! News travels so fast through the internet! I am here at Beaver Falls and that just happened a few hours ago.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is good news for the integrity of the Gospel.

It is remarkable what difference a year makes. 

In the PCA, this was the "main event" at our 2007 General Assembly. This year, the Pastor who popularized this in our denomination left the night before litigation of these issues was to begin in church court, his church departed the denomination, the Presbytery majority that condoned spread of this has repented and is eager to help ferret out this erroneous teaching elsewhere in the denomination, and now via various blogs, the issues related to this have been so well documented, the multi-year argument of "not being understood" is completely gone.

Indeed, God works in mysterious ways. I marvel at His Providence.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2008)

I think they were rather slow in mentioning and dealing with it but I am grateful their witness is added and sounded to the world. 

For Christ's Crown and Covenant


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 25, 2008)

Praise the Lord!


----------

